# problema con tarjeta capturadora de video easy capture



## amd (Mar 29, 2006)

la tarjeta usa el chip 7130 bueno mi problema es que cuando grabo de la tv se le introduce un ruido agudo y no en cuentro como eliminarlo al principio cuando la instale el ruido al grabar era tolerable pero ahora es totalmente intolerable que puedo hacer para solucionar este problema. les doy las gracias de antemano.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

A lo mejor el problema no está en el chip 7130 si no en otro componente de la tarjeta. Estas suelen usar un chip conmutador analogico de audio 4062 creo recordar y puede que meta ruido. Necesitariamos saberlo.


----------



## pechelo (Ago 2, 2006)

Es una de las cosas con las que tropecé una vez. La solución es simple pues como la salida de audio está conectada a la entrada Line o Aux de la tarjeta madre, lo que tienes que hacer es regular el volumen de grabación de la "Linea de entrada".

Haces doble clic en el icono del altavoz (en el área donde se encuentra el reloj), haz clic en el menu "Opciones - Propiedades - Grabación" y ve que este seleccionado en la lista el item "Linea de entrada", a continuación haz clic en el boton aceptar y veras los controles de "Línea de entrada" entre otros. Prueba a grabar en diferentes posiciones, hasta encontrar el correcto, a mayor volumen más la distorción del sonido. Te paso el grafico del control y en la posición que utilizo para mis grabaciones.


----------

